# best wheel sealant available in halfords



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

can anyone recommend the best wheel sealant available to buy in halfords? ive seen a choice of AG Alloy Wheel Seal or Turtle Wax Nano Tech for Wheels.

Not sure what to go for.... or is there anything else I can apply to seal the wheels in halfords?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autoglym EGP (extra gloss protection), the AG wheel seal is rubbish imo


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

turtle wax nano tech is pretty good stuff, used it ages ago on my lexus, went to a car wash at a fire station and the water just rolled off, think it would be ok for alloys, also hides the imperfections slightly as its a polish as well 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Why all this Halfrauds love in?

There are better & cheaper costing wheel sealants out there on the interwebs.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maybe he needs it today, or its just more convenient for him..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

EGP for sure.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

In that case, SRP for prep & EGP for wheel protection for about a week or two :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pretty sure it lasts alot longer than a few weeks...
you don't have to use these super nano type sealants to get half decent protection..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

True - I use Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, its lasts three months on one coating and costs less than EGP.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Tips said:


> True - I use Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, its lasts three months on one coating and costs less than EGP.


I prefer Poorboys myself. 

Actually I'll probably change to GTecniq once I've run out. :thumb:


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

I got a £10 gift voucher to use in Halfords so I wanted to buy a sealant from there. EGP still the one to go for?


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

A couple of coats of egp actually lasts quite well, I used to use it all the time.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

cubed said:


> I got a £10 gift voucher to use in Halfords so I wanted to buy a sealant from there. EGP still the one to go for?


Buy some essentials like motor oil, distilled water, wiper blades, air fresheners, screenwash etc with your voucher - and get your detailing products elsewhere. :thumb:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Tips said:


> Buy some essentials like motor oil, distilled water, wiper blades, air fresheners, screenwash etc with your voucher - and get your detailing products elsewhere. :thumb:


Out of that list, I'd go for the distilled water, there are better oils, screenwash & blades elsewhere, they do sell Duracell batterys. . .


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ This man knows Halfrauds products too well :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Imma try Colly 476 next time its not pi**ing it down


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Colly 476s for wheels is tops, it works really well and I feel out lasts anything else I have tried.

476 is a versatile product that you can use on my other surfaces.
I prefer this to having a dedicated wheel sealant.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just realised its not very helpful though as the OP wants something from Halfords


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

I ended up buying the Farcela G3 clay bar as you're all pretty much right that I won't get any decent wheel sealant in halfords.

No idea what distilled water is used for. I do like scotch and soda though.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

cubed said:


> I ended up buying the Farcela G3 clay bar as you're all pretty much right that I won't get any decent wheel sealant in halfords.
> 
> No idea what distilled water is used for. I do like scotch and soda though.


Don't drink distilled water boss, it strips the body of valuable salts & minerals and you wake up with a double hangover!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

cubed said:


> No idea what distilled water is used for. I do like scotch and soda though.


To top up the levels inside your battery and keep the plates covered, all it did was weaken the acid content within which shortened the life...


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

not correct, the "acid" doesnt evaporate but the water does so long as you top up to the original level the acid will be the same strength


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just put some Planet Polish WS&S on and be done with it.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tips said:


> Buy some essentials like motor oil, distilled water, wiper blades, air fresheners, screenwash etc with your voucher


Tips, I don't think he'll be able to buy ALL ^ that with his £10.00 voucher :lol:.

It's OK, I've already got my coat on! .


----------

